# Recent Posts In Followed Thread First



## Boer (22/8/14)

Is it perhaps possible to have a preference setting to reverse the order of the posts in order to show the most recent post in a thread first instead of at the end?

Thanks!


----------



## Nooby (22/8/14)

Sounds like an interesting idea... However, if you are watching a certain thread, it actually takes you to the last reply you were at.. So you would not have to scroll through all the pages?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/14)

Boer said:


> Is it perhaps possible to have a preference setting to reverse the order of the posts in order to show the most recent post in a thread first instead of at the end?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi @Boer

Interesting point

Havent seen such a setting myself

But if the most recent post was at the top, it would be confusing - because posts follow on from each other and members often reply to previous posts, quoting them in the message. So if you saw the most recent one at the top, you'd probably often have to scroll down and read the previous ones to understand the flow of the conversation.

As @Nooby points out, the forum software takes you to where you were last.

The threads themselves however are ordered with the most recent active threads at the top -


----------



## Boer (24/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Boer
> 
> Interesting point
> 
> ...



Howdy Silver,

Yes, it does sound a bit confusing I must admit.

I found when reversing the order of the posts in a thread the most recent would then obviously be right at the top, first page you open in the thread. I found it quite useful to stay abreast of the latest and greatest with a quick glance at most current affairs...

It is a quick way to save a lot of navigation to the current news, not only paging but also scrolling. Should be an easy setting and definately user preference. Maybe worth a try? Something like: "Post display preferences: Reverse order / My last post / Standard order" I prefer reverse order by far.


----------

